# Controlling air movement in curing chamber



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 28, 2021)

Not surprisingly to me, my first two batches of salami appear to be failures.  They were both at or above 35% weight loss when my family and I took off for the weekend on Friday.  I expected that the smaller salami ( my second batch - Fuet and Curry) would be about done when I returned home since they were stuffed into 29 - 32mm hog casings.  Once home, I went straight in and checked their weight - they weighed out at 40% weight loss +/- 1%.  while they smelled like typical salami, they didn't really feel firm.  I cut the first open and sure enough, the interior was still tacky feeling.  The exterior showed slight darkening around the circumference but not extremely so.  I cut them all open and found they were all moist enough inside that declared the entire batch a failure.  My first batch (Cacciatore in beef middles) has a similar spongy feel though they are only at 37% weight loss.  I think they will probably not work out either though I put them back in for a bit more drying.

Since I've maintained the humidity at 75 -78 % for the first two weeks or so, then bumped it up to 80% from that point on, I don't think it was humidity levels that caused my problem.  My best guess at the cause of my failure was too much air movement in the chamber.  I did not modify the fan/inlet into the chamber prior to processing these batches - I felt that the 3 - 4 cooling cycles per hour would not cause too much air movement (and over-drying the product) in the chamber.  It seems I have to reconsider this variable again. 

Rather than running off and attempting an poorly thought out immediate fix, I cut up some cardboard rectangles and placed them above, below, and in front of the remaining meat in the chamber in an effort to minimize the actual air flow passing across the meat, which I believe will slow the moisture loss due to desiccation.  So once again, it is time to ask for help - I'm curious if anyone has experience in modifying a Frigidaire frost free refrigerator (with no freezer compartment) ?  Here's a picture of the fan's inlet vent at the top of the 'fridge. 
Many thanks!
G.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Since I've maintained the humidity at 75 -78 % for the first two weeks or so, then bumped it up to 80% from that point on, I don't think it was humidity levels that caused my problem.


You need to compensate with higher humidity because of the slightly too fast airflow during the cooling cycle. Bump the RH up to 85% first 2-3 days, then drop to 83-82 for the duration of the drying...



Mmmm Meat said:


> My best guess at the cause of my failure was too much air movement in the chamber. I did not modify the fan/inlet into the chamber prior to processing these batches - I felt that the 3 - 4 cooling cycles per hour would not cause too much air movement (and over-drying the product) in the chamber. It seems I have to reconsider this variable again.


How tight are your temp set points? My chamber cycles every hour and 15 minutes...

You can try just removing the plastic baffle cover off the return vent at the top. This will push the air horizontally towards the door. I know of an individual that has had great success with this modification.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2021)

you can try uncasing the cacciatore. vac seal in pieces, let them equalize...you've already lost enough moisture, just need it to stablize equally.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2021)

can also lengthen the hanging strings to put product lower in the chamber and away from the air flow at the top. My hang strings are about 8" long....


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 28, 2021)

Good idea with the bump in humidity.  My temp point have been set a bit low since I was getting just a hint of ammonia smell a week - ten days ago or so ago.  I reduced the temp to 50 degrees for two days and then gradually worked it back up to 54 for the past three days.  It cycles +/- two degrees.  

I considered duct taping the lower half of the vent at the top (I thought this was the vent air source and the bottom the return vent - I could easily be mistaken) which I felt would push the air only upwards and presumably towards the door surface and back to the lower return.  If the return is at top, then I've got some thinking to do.  

Here's a couple pics - 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
my failure and my short-term fix.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 28, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> you can try uncasing the cacciatore. vac seal in pieces, let them equalize...you've already lost enough moisture, just need it to stablize equally.



I diced  the smaller salami into 1.5 inch chunks and put them all back in for a few more days to see how much of the interior moisture would disappear.  The dogs will love it even if I'm not willing to eat them after that.

I like that idea with the Cacciatore  (uncasing them) - I'll try that that too.  I'll vac seal them once they get to 40% weight loss.  Nothing to loose at this point.  I'm not really terribly saddened by the failure of these first batches.  There's a pretty steep learning curve to this art.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 28, 2021)

Additional note:  The manner in which I linked the Cacciatore meant that I hung them from the casing link between the two salami so they hung in contact with each other in sort of an inverted V, which kept a small portion of each link in contact with the other.  I felt like any reduction in moisture loss from those two contacting areas would be minimal - that the surrounding meat would wick moisture away from those contacting areas and the entire link would dry relatively evenly.  That was not the case.  Each of the links has significantly more moisture where it had been in contact with the adjacent link.  Another lesson learned.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 28, 2021)

No dry ring showing. It’s not air flow.
What is the total time in chamber thus far? What temp ?


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 28, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> No dry ring showing. It’s not air flow.
> What is the total time in chamber thus far? What temp ?


The photo is of the curry mix that was done along with the Fuet Spanish Salami, (40% curry/60% Fuet) from a single grind with T-SPX  then spices for the two different recipes mixed in after).   Today is day 16 - the salami are an inch diameter at best (stuffed into 29 - 32mm hog casings).  pH at 30 hours of fermentation was 4.95 so I moved them to the curing chamber at that point.  The only added moisture in the 5 lb grind was 40 ml white wine and roughly 4 oz H2O with the T-SPX.    Temp in the chamber was 55 degrees for the first 10 days on this batch but since I was smelling a bit of ammonia type smell, I lowered the temp to 50 degrees for 3 days then brought it back up to 54 degrees for the remainder of the drying time.

I agree that there is no significant dry ring on this photo, though I do see some on other sections when I diced them up.  Nothing that is distinctly obvious case hardening, but for lack of a better excuse.....  (?)

Edit - I added a pic of the one Cacciatore that I cut - 37% weight loss.  More of a dry ring appearance at day 20 - expecting a 30 day ferment and dry time in 50 - 55mm beef middle casings.  


 .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> My temp point have been set a bit low since I was getting just a hint of ammonia smell a week - ten days ago or so ago. I reduced the temp to 50 degrees for two days and then gradually worked it back up to 54 for the past three days. It cycles +/- two degrees.


Slight ammonia smell is normal....but when it is strong-that is when it becomes a problem. When you open the door and the odor of wet moldy socks about knocks you over....then you need to act and lower the temp.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2021)

Also, I'm not sure cardboard would be the best material to use in such a high humidity environment. It will soak up moisture like a sponge and likely spawn mold growth on it. And it likely is not sterile unless you soaked it with potassium sorbate or some other antimicrobial....


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 29, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Also, I'm not sure cardboard would be the best material to use in such a high humidity environment. It will soak up moisture like a sponge and likely spawn mold growth on it. And it likely is not sterile unless you soaked it with potassium sorbate or some other antimicrobial....



I agree with that.  Trying to think of some kind of hard plastic sheet or similar...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2021)

Did you take a temp. reading prior to grinding your fat? Was it below 35*F?


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 29, 2021)

Didn't take the temp, but I separate fat and lean in separate bags and put them in the freezer for an hour or more.  The fat is usually feeling frozen when I pull it out and grind it.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 29, 2021)

Following this with interest, sorry I cant help out at all.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 29, 2021)

Fat smear is a concern, but if you kept the meat/fat chunks and batter cold through out that shouldnt be a problem.
what was the grind plate size? And did you use a sausage pricker to poke holes in the casing prior to fermentation?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Didn't take the temp, but I separate fat and lean in separate bags and put them in the freezer for an hour or more.  The fat is usually feeling frozen when I pull it out and grind it.


There is such a thing as having the fat too cold for grinding when making salami. Unless you have and use a bowl chopper, it is not advisable to grind frozen solid back fat. The auger will mash the fat trying to push it through the plate holes and this will disrupt the structure of the raw fat.,,,the fat will smear. Cajuneric has a youtube on this very topic in his R&R series....

I recommend taking temp. readings. When the fat is between 35-30*F, THEN you grind. If it is colder than that, it is best to allow it to warm a little....

My second salami I ever made- I let the fat get too cold....the fat smeared,,,it also bogged down the grinder. It dried funny....and was softer than normal. Texture was off.....now I know why; fat too cold.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 29, 2021)

All good information.  I reviewed the Marianski book today while I was waiting for my kids to get out of school.  I see and understand the fat smear issue that could potentially be a problem.  I cannot say for certain that fat smear was not an issue with the first batch of Cacciatore, but with the batch of Fuet/curry photo shows good definition of the fat in the cut view and I'm pretty confident that is not the problem.

SmokinEdge - I've got a grinder that I bought and used a twenty years ago when I was making fresh sausages and only dreaming of making salami.  I cannot buy or find replacement parts for this grinder branded "Maverick" though there is a different model still available on Amazon.  I looked for replacement or larger grind size plates but they don't exist.   The two plates that came with the grinder were 3mm and 6mm.    For larger chunks of fat, I was hand cutting it to 8 - 10 mm and putting it into the mixer after everything else was ground.  Regarding the sausage pricker -  I used a needle and spent a good amount of time pricking my way around each link - probably 75+  holes per link.  I did buy a sausage pricker - Amazon says it was delivered nine days ago.  Apparently it came in a small package with some other item and got thrown out with the packaging because I never saw it.

BTW: If anybody has a recommendation for a meat grinder with 4 or so plates of appropriate size for sausage/salami making that can process 5 - 10 lbs. of meat relatively quickly, please post it up here.  I've been considering something along the lines of this:     ......but I'm a bit leery.  I'm looking for a solid machine that will remain dependable for years to come.  LEM products seem pretty good too, but don't rate satisfaction levels of other less expensive machines.

Thank you all for your consideration of this problem.  I'm diving back into the deep end again tonight/tomorrow.  I'm going to do just a 2.5 lb. mix, recipe TBD, check the temp of the meat/fat prior to processing to remove fat smear from the list of potential problems, and stuff it into hog casings so that I don't have to wait a month to find out things are still not correct.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2021)

Also- How much product do you have hanging in your chamber? If it is less than 10kg. then the thermal mass is on the low side, which could explain why your chamber is cycling every 15 minutes. I have found that I get the best results when I have at least 10kg. of product in my chamber....which is why I keep rotating product into it after one project finishes. Chamber runs optimum when I add product every two weeks or so. Most I have loaded in it was 25kg.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2021)

I usually make 5kg. batches when I make salami. 1-1.5kg. of fat; 4-3.5kg. lean meat...and it only takes about 30 minutes to chill to below 35*F in my freezer. If I go any longer than that, the fat will be too cold. If you are doing smaller batches I would expect it to take less time. If you are freezing for 1 hour, I would expect that to be too long...especially so with a small batch.

I don't bag the meat and fat, I keep a shelf empty for a meat lug to fit on and just pop it in the freezer. I check the temp in multiple spots and stir often for even cool down...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 29, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> All good information.  I reviewed the Marianski book today while I was waiting for my kids to get out of school.  I see and understand the fat smear issue that could potentially be a problem.  I cannot say for certain that fat smear was not an issue with the first batch of Cacciatore, but with the batch of Fuet/curry photo shows good definition of the fat in the cut view and I'm pretty confident that is not the problem.
> 
> SmokinEdge - I've got a grinder that I bought and used a twenty years ago when I was making fresh sausages and only dreaming of making salami.  I cannot buy or find replacement parts for this grinder branded "Maverick" though there is a different model still available on Amazon.  I looked for replacement or larger grind size plates but they don't exist.   The two plates that came with the grinder were 3mm and 6mm.    For larger chunks of fat, I was hand cutting it to 8 - 10 mm and putting it into the mixer after everything else was ground.  Regarding the sausage pricker -  I used a needle and spent a good amount of time pricking my way around each link - probably 75+  holes per link.  I did buy a sausage pricker - Amazon says it was delivered nine days ago.  Apparently it came in a small package with some other item and got thrown out with the packaging because I never saw it.
> 
> ...


When was the last time you sharpened the blade and plate? Fat smear isn’t necessarily about what the particle size is or looks like. A dull blade/plate will smear fat. If you don’t know what you are looking for you might not notice. I’m not pushing this idea, but something is up with moisture traveling from center to the outside Without a pronounced dry ring. That tells me it’s not about high air flow, or humidity. Moisture is not leaving the center of the chub but not blocked, visually at the rind. Fat smear coats the inside of the casing disrupting moisture flow out, and holds moisture in, stopping the dry ring. It’s something in the process not the components, I’m thinking.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 30, 2021)

Good video choice.   That is one of the R&R vids I hadn't watched.  Surprising that smear can happen when the fat is too cold.  Counterintuitive for sure and I still don't understand why that situation could occur.  It seems like the fat would retain the characteristics we desire during the grind.    No need to overthink it at this point - just another variable to monitor. 

As far as my  chamber load and cycling - I monitored it a bit while I was replacing my cardboard shielding with plastic today.  I'm currently at 9  Kg load plus or minus.  I never actually got through a full cooling cycle while I was in and out of the chamber while swapping out my shielding, but the cycling times I reported were incorrect, though I still don't know exactly what the real number is.  I watched it for a full thirty minutes after a cooling cycle today before I opened it to start changing out the shielding around the meat.  Weirdly, the temperature drops to 53.5 degrees F a few minutes after the cooling cycle ended,  then gradually rises to around 55.9 degrees.  Then, for reasons I don't understand, the temp. goes back own to 55.1 degrees, where it hovers for awhile until gradually rising again to 56 degrees, which triggers the next cooling cycle.  For sure, the cycle is over 30 minutes, or two cooling cycles per hour, though I have no idea what the real number is - perhaps two cycles every 90 minutes?.  Clearly it has morphed over time as I've continued to add product to the chamber.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 30, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> When was the last time you sharpened the blade and plate? Fat smear isn’t necessarily about what the particle size is or looks like. A dull blade/plate will smear fat. If you don’t know what you are looking for you might not notice. I’m not pushing this idea, but something is up with moisture traveling from center to the outside Without a pronounced dry ring. That tells me it’s not about high air flow, or humidity. Moisture is not leaving the center of the chub but not blocked, visually at the rind. Fat smear coats the inside of the casing disrupting moisture flow out, and holds moisture in, stopping the dry ring. It’s something in the process not the components, I’m thinking.



I think you are probably right.  As you and SmokinEdge pointed out, there's not a very obvious dry ring around the circumference.  The problem likely lies outside the airflow across/around the chubs.  I have never sharpened the grinder plate and blade.  They've sat in storage for at least 12 years since the last time I used the grinder.  I'll look at that too before attempting another batch.  I was planning on starting one tonight but couldn't come up with an easy cut of lean pork in my freezers.  No rush  at this point.    I'll re-evaluate the entire process and look for other situations that may be affecting my results. Thank you all again for your help and ideas.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Clearly it has morphed over time as I've continued to add product to the chamber.


More thermal mass...unit takes longer to rise in temp.

The weird temp. readings are likely due to your dehumidifier. It creates heat as it runs pulling moisture out. And once it reaches set point it shuts off. The meat hanging then cools the air through heat sink affect....


----------



## Domie (Mar 30, 2021)

I can't add anything to the info posted as to the cause but I can say that the comment from Indaswamp about slicing and vac sealing the product to allow equalization, works.  I just had a product reach moisture loss specs too quickly and I cut it to find dry rim and a mushy center.  I sliced the whole thing at 4.5 on the slicer (3/16) and put back in the chamber for a day or so then laid them flat and vac sealed them.. Saved the product!  A bit tough on the edges but still a viable product.... live and learn!
No dogs here to help out so I won't waste it...lol


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 30, 2021)

There may be some useful information in this video About grinding the meat and fat.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 30, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> More thermal mass...unit takes longer to rise in temp.
> 
> The weird temp. readings are likely due to your dehumidifier. It creates heat as it runs pulling moisture out. And once it reaches set point it shuts off. The meat hanging then cools the air through heat sink affect....


That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 30, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> There may be some useful information in this video About grinding the meat and fat.



Great video.  I believe that my beat up old plates and grinder knife are a very likely source of my problem.  I cannot get replacement parts for my grinder, so I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and buy a new grinder.  

Any suggestions??  I have a Kitchenaid stand mixer but the grinder attachment for that seems like it is not really meant for 10 lb grinds.  I might be wrong about that....
Thanks


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 30, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Great video.  I believe that my beat up old plates and grinder knife are a very likely source of my problem.  I cannot get replacement parts for my grinder, so I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and buy a new grinder.
> 
> Any suggestions??  I have a Kitchenaid stand mixer but the grinder attachment for that seems like it is not really meant for 10 lb grinds.  I might be wrong about that....
> Thanks


It is very easy to spend other people’s money and attach my value to a given product.
That said, I would recommend a grinder with stainless steel parts. No aluminum! No plastic either. Also at minimum a #8 size, as this controls throat size. Anything smaller is just a PITA to feed meat through, especially if you are double grinding.
A grinder made in a commercial style will allow you to buy plates and knives from various sources. This allows you access to very high quality knives and plates as well as a never ending supply. #8, 10, 12 etc.. I like to have a knife dedicated to each plate. This allows them to wear in together making for a much better grind over time. One knife and 4 plates is a bad idea.
All of this ends up costing more money, but in the end is all very valuable to me, and I see the difference in the final product. Many people get buy with the KA attachment, I have one. Not impressed.
I do run a LEM Big Bite in #8 with Salvinox plates and knives. This is a solid set up for home made sausage. I wish I had the #12 just for the throat size, but the #8 works fine and eats meat as fast as I can feed it. Cabelas’s Carnivore series is pretty decent too from what I can tell. Hope this helps.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2021)

^^^^well said. I have the LEM #12 and I would not go smaller after using a #12....


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 30, 2021)

I bought a LEM Big Bite #8.   That should be plenty for me.  Thanks for the great input.  Where should I shop for additional grinder knives and different size grinder plates?

BTW - I think I got a really good price on the grinder for anybody else that might be shopping for one:  








						LEM Big Bite #8 Stainless Steel Meat Grinder
					

The LEM Big Bite #8 Stainless Steel Meat Grinder delivers enhanced performance for all your meat processing needs. The LEM Big Bite 8 allows more meat into the auger for a faster grind. SCHEELS




					www.scheels.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 30, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> I bought a LEM Big Bite #8.   That should be plenty for me.  Thanks for the great input.  Where should I shop for additional grinder knives and different size grinder plates?
> 
> BTW - I think I got a really good price on the grinder for anybody else that might be shopping for one:
> 
> ...


Heck of a good deal on that grinder. You will be pleased.
https://www.lemproducts.com/category/butcher-grinder-plates


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you both again for your help.  I'm in a holding pattern on making any more salami till the grinder arrives.  I did order three more blades and a 6mm plate.   That should keep me going for awhile .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 30, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Thank you both again for your help.  I'm in a holding pattern on making any more salami till the grinder arrives.  I did order three more blades and a 6mm plate.   That should keep me going for awhile .


Nice. Now that that is taken care of, question.
Did you stuff those salami with a dedicated stuffer, or did you use the grinder to stuff?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2021)

Seems I've just assumed M&M was using a stuffer....great point SmokinEdge! IMO a dedicated sausage stuffer is mandatory for salami making. You can get by without one for regular fresh and smoke sausage, but there is just too much risk for overworking the fat using a grinder to stuff salami.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 30, 2021)

Dedicated stuffer - seven pound vertical, though I'm looking forward to stuffing fresh sausage with the grinder - less cleanup, more happiness.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 30, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Dedicated stuffer - seven pound vertical, though I'm looking forward to stuffing fresh sausage with the grinder - less cleanup, more happiness.


Just be sure to use the stuffer plate. looks like 3 kidneys, not a grinding plate.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 30, 2021)

Gotta have the stuffer. There are a lot of different brands that do the same thing.....some maybe better than others. I have a LEM 15lb stuffer, best money I ever spent on my meat addiction. I have an old General model D grinder that I got at an auction for 50 bucks maybe 30 yrs ago. Great little grinder, but it does not stuff well. Some grinders do stuff well from what I have read but I will never regret getting the LEM.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 2, 2021)

Has your new grinder arrived? I have seen a  lot of great reviews of it. Looking forward to seeing your next project.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes - it only took two days to get delivered.  My wife made a nasty face at me when she saw it.  She makes it very clear she has no passion for Salami.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 3, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Yes - it only took two days to get delivered.  My wife made a nasty face at me when she saw it.  She makes it very clear she has no passion for Salami.


do you see a difference in the grind? What is your over all opinion of the machine?


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 3, 2021)

I love the machine. I can do a five pound grind in about 25 % of the time compared to my old dog grinder.  It's hard to compare the grinds, though I'm positive that the LEM is much, much better.  I did a double grind on my last mix, 10 mm then 4.5 on the lean and 80% of the fat.  It was still way faster than a single grind on my old grinder, which had plates that were pitted with corrosion and the knife was surely not anywhere near sharp.  

My wife really likes my new hobbies.  She helps me stuff the sausages and cleans up after me.  I just like poking fun at her.  It makes me feel like I'm in charge.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2021)

FYI, I don't recommend more than one grind when making salami UNLESS you are making a soft spreadable salami like Ventricina, Nduja, or Ciauscolo. Too much of a risk of over working the fat, and if you've trimmed the meat right and removed all the tough connective tissue there is really no reason to double grind for most salamis.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 10, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> FYI, I don't recommend more than one grind when making salami UNLESS you are making a soft spreadable salami like Ventricina, Nduja, or Ciauscolo. Too much of a risk of over working the fat, and if you've trimmed the meat right and removed all the tough connective tissue there is really no reason to double grind for most salamis.



After vac. sealing the diced up Fuet Salami for a week, it was still just a bit more moist than I prefer when I check it.  I resealed most of it but gave just a few pieces  3  more days in the curing chamber.  It appears that batch looks like it will actually work out pretty well (outside cutting them into little pieces - not much for presentation).  It has wonderful flavor that lingers in the mouth for quite awhile after consumption.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

When you vac. seal, you do not need to cut them into small pieces, just clean the mold off (or remove the casing) with vinegar or wine and a stiff brush, then vac seal the entire salami. you can slice it when you take it out to serve.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 10, 2021)

I cut them well prior (a week or more) to vac. sealing in an attempt to create more surface area, which exposes the moist centers for more efficient and complete drying.   

The Curry Salami is also coming along nicely.  It's got some nice heat but is missing something that I just can't put my finger on yet.  More tasting is in order.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, to finish the story of my first few batches, I finally gave up on them today.  Fat smear was definitely the culprit responsible for the non-uniform drying.  That old grinder and dull knife and plates weren't up to the task.  I kept testing them as they dried longer and longer - they're more dry but still don't have a pleasant texture or mouth feel - sticky and stringy come to mind.  They're dog food now.  They never complain about meat.

I did retro-fit my chamber with plastic shielding (above, below, and in front of the shelves) that protects the meats from almost all air movement.  My re-make of the Cacciatorini using the new grinder made a huge difference in the texture of the salami and it is drying well without case hardening (maybe just a touch).  They are firm to the feel vs. the squishy feel of my first tries.   This batch, stuffed in hog 28 - 30mm casings is at 37% weight loss after 20 days.  A few more days should do it.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks good ! Congrats on getting it right !


----------



## Robert H (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, you got the experience out of it and that will power you through. I have been wanting to get my first salami going for awhile....too many hobbies. Congrats on the new batch.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 22, 2021)

Agreed.  Thanks guys.  I feel like I'm gaining some traction in producing quality cured meats.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 22, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> I did retro-fit my chamber with plastic shielding (above, below, and in front of the shelves) that protects the meats from almost all air movement.


Just remember that you do need some air movement in the first week or so maybe 10 days. Otherwise the chubs could get wet. This will lead to yeast and slime with RH around 85% which is where it should be at the beginning. After that a whisper of air movement is sufficient to the finish line.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 22, 2021)

Good point.   I'm not 100% sure how to accomplish that with several other batches in the chamber at the same time, presumably all needing slightly different micro-environments for where they are in the drying process.   Maybe just hanging the new batches lower down in the fridge, just under the enclosed/protected zone is the best answer.   They will certainly be more exposed to air movement.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> Good point.   I'm not 100% sure how to accomplish that with several other batches in the chamber at the same time, presumably all needing slightly different micro-environments for where they are in the drying process.   Maybe just hanging the new batches lower down in the fridge, just under the enclosed/protected zone is the best answer.   They will certainly be more exposed to air movement.


I had the same chamber as you... You need to rotate your salami around. Did you take the return vent cover off? If not I highly suggest that you do.

I also inverted the salamis as the air flow dries the tops more than the bottoms. This will even out the air flow. I do not think you need an enclosure.....


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 23, 2021)

I didn't take the cover off.  I felt like yours was a bit different than mine when I looked at it.  I gave the cover a couple of tugs but wasn't interested in breaking it by trying to remove it.  It is a vertical plastic plate raised about 3/4 inch above the air input that diverts airflow both upward and downward.  I taped off the lower opening so that it only blows upward and presumably then forward, then downward across the inside of the door, then across the floor to the lower vent.  In my mind, this way might direct airflow even better than removing the plate and having it push air directly at the door where it reflect backwards towards the hanging product.  Time will tell.  Little tweaks/baby steps -  it will work itself out in time.

Your idea of moving the salumi around makes good sense.  I've moved them some but have not made a regular process of it.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2021)

Should have two 6-8" long oval holes like mine....and there should be two sets of ear clips holding the cover on each of the holes. just squeeze top and bottom over the center of each hole and it should pop off...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2021)

tape may work, but if you can remove the cover, that was the best solution for me....


----------

